# STREETLOW MAGAZINE COSTA MESA CAR SHOW



## NEWSTYLEKING

STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S COSTA MESA CARSHOW 
AUGUST 30th 2009 ORANGE COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS....

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN, SO SHINE UP THOSE RIDES, CREASE UP THEM JEANS AND GET THOSE BOOTY SHORTS READY .... :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE.....  

FOR MORE INFO GO TO WWW.STREETLOWMAGAZINE.COM


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Jul 28 2009, 07:11 PM~14609503-->
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='font-family:Times'>INDIVIDUALS C.C.  FROM SAN DIEGO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 28 2009, 10:16 PM~14611910
> *CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPEN TRAFFIC CC ,THANKS 4 THE SHOW STREETLOW :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGPIN_STATUS_@Jul 28 2009, 11:25 PM~14612523
> *
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT FELLAS!!!


----------



## El Volo

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## GABINO

:0


----------



## classic53

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Always a good show  .


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 31 2009, 12:04 PM~14638673
> *Always a good show   .
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## andy_64_619

any big hoppers going to be thier todd, ron black majic, mando hi low, cause the black sd lack is ready for anybody two licks 106!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

I was waiting for someone to start the topic


----------



## mykee

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 31 2009, 12:01 PM~14638647
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

BRING SOME GET SOME;;WILL BE WAITING;;AND MY BATTERYS WILL BE HOT;OK</span>


----------



## OC714Santanero

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 31 2009, 10:19 PM~14644118
> *BRING SOME GET SOME;;WILL BE WAITING;;AND MY BATTERYS WILL BE HOT;OK</span>
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS

whats the spectator fee?


----------



## scooner

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@Jul 31 2009, 10:00 PM~14644386
> *whats the spectator fee?
> *


who gives a shit! ruhies gonna be there!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## andy_64_619

just dont bring your wife


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alexs70schwinn

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## El_WYNO

> _Originally posted by alexs70schwinn_@Aug 2 2009, 08:53 PM~14656347
> *:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 31 2009, 10:19 PM~14644118
> *BRING SOME GET SOME;;WILL BE WAITING;;AND MY BATTERYS WILL BE HOT;OK</span>
> *



BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## MEXICA




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

*R*OLLERZ *O*NLY WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: 
ar there any rules for the hop


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ann1985

Smallville 1-8 
The Golden Girls seasons	 
 Will And Grace boxset
Family Guy 1-7
ER dvds
That 70s Show series
Friends Seasons dvds


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## EASTBAY 925

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooner




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 7 2009, 08:09 AM~14702136
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> ar there any rules for the hop
> *


yeah no ronald mcdonalds elcos :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTT FOR STREETLOW :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14670853
> *TTT
> *



:wave: :wave:* Ruthie!!!!!!!!!!

See you at the Show *  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 13 2009, 03:21 PM~14761278
> *TTT FOR STREETLOW :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


*Right on Traffic!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

STYLISTICS Los Angeles will be there ALSO!!!!!!!*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 13 2009, 04:32 PM~14761374
> *Right on Traffic!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> STYLISTICS Los Angeles will be there ALSO!!!!!!!
> *


COOL COOL. LOOKING FORWARD TO KICKING IT WITH YOU GUYS. STYLISTICS IN THE HOUSE :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## El Volo




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 9 2009, 11:47 PM~14722415
> * TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


NOR CAL TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 3 2009, 09:12 PM~14666500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

COUNT US IN ......
STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL ATTEND...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## mykee

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

Vegas UCE will B there


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 6 2009, 01:53 PM~14695119
> *BIG AL SAID IT
> *


----------



## DIPN714

QUOTE(DIPN714 @ Jul 31 2009, 10:19 PM) 
THE CAD FROM SD GONA HAVE TO DILL WITH DA ELCO;;JUST GOT OUT THE SHOP B WAITING FOR U;;;;MAY THE BEST MAN WIN

BRING SOME GET SOME;;WILL BE WAITING;;AND MY BATTERYS WILL BE HOT;OK


----------



## MEXICA




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

TTT for the OC


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

IS THIS SHOW PRE REG ONLY...HIT ME UP WITH INFO ..ANYONE...THANX


----------



## Gypsy

No its not just a pre -reg show. You can show up. But come as early as you can. Mac 10 will be in the house performing live that Day. For any info call 408-210-4040 and ask for Gilbert.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## streetkingz13

STREET KINGZ CC WILL BE THERE TO REP DA VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 19 2009, 05:20 PM~14820500
> *
> *


WHAT UP BIG AL


----------



## Gypsy

To the top. Sunday Aug. 30th 2009 going down at the Coasta Mesa fairgrounds.


----------



## Stilo-G

Thee Artistics will be in the house!!!


----------



## chewie




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Gypsy_@Aug 20 2009, 09:47 PM~14834696
> *To the top. Sunday Aug. 30th 2009 going down at the Coasta Mesa fairgrounds.
> *


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Time to pump up this posting !

We will be there, bringing the Freakz ! Stop by the booth and bring your tip$ money.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by Gypsy_@Aug 20 2009, 01:23 PM~14829201
> *No its not just a pre -reg show. You can show up. But come as early as you can. Mac 10 will be in the house performing live that Day. For any info call 408-210-4040 and ask for Gilbert.
> *


THANX FOR THE INFO...I GUESS WERE GONNA HAVE TO CAMP OUT.....ANY ONE FROM SAN DIEGO GOING UP THERE ,,,,, :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## El_WYNO

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Aug 21 2009, 10:08 PM~14845543
> *Time to pump up this posting !
> 
> We will be there,  bringing the Freakz ! Stop by the booth and bring your tip$ money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR

USO HxA Will B in the house


----------



## L.G.




----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM+Aug 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14845543-->
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pump up this posting !
> 
> We will be there,  bringing the Freakz ![/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Aug 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14845543
> *bring your tip$ money.*


:uh: :twak: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Aug 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14845543
> *Time to pump up this posting !
> 
> We will be there,  bringing the Freakz ! Stop by the booth and bring your tip$ money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex

How much just to get in this bish :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

GOODTIMES O.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 23 2009, 09:52 AM~14853863
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> :uh:  :twak:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: x2 :buttkick:


----------



## The Kings Jester

This Week End?
 
allready?
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 6 2009, 02:53 PM~14695119
> *BIG AL SAID IT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 24 2009, 08:54 PM~14870341
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: 562


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin: im there


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 24 2009, 09:02 PM~14871167
> *  :biggrin: im there
> *


x2! :wave:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Can we bring bbq's?


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 25 2009, 09:52 AM~14874436
> *
> *


its official

BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 25 2009, 08:22 PM~14881170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Aug 22 2009, 02:11 PM~14848619
> *USO HxA Will B in the house
> *


----------



## GABINO

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classicgirl

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Aug 25 2009, 12:16 PM~14875845
> *Can we bring bbq's?
> *


YES YOU CAN, BUT PROPANE GRILLS ONLY SO BE SAFE AND HAVE A GOODTIME.....


----------



## ESE JAVIER

AND THE NEXT DAY STREETLOW HELL YA


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Aug 22 2009, 12:28 AM~14845692
> *THANX FOR THE INFO...I GUESS WERE GONNA HAVE TO CAMP OUT.....ANY ONE FROM SAN DIEGO GOING UP THERE ,,,,, :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


DA FAMILY WILL BE THERE REPPIN SD CHAPTER!!!


----------



## Gypsy

Four more days in counting. The show will have alot of eye candy and plenty of bad ass rides. Streetlow magazine always representing las calles.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Gypsy_@Aug 26 2009, 12:08 PM~14887547
> *Four more days in counting. The show will have alot of eye candy and plenty of bad ass rides. Streetlow magazine always representing las calles.
> *



what interest me the most!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 21 2009, 05:05 PM~14842264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714

OR WHAT[/???????
SHOCKS'''CHAINS</span>


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 26 2009, 12:39 AM~14883953
> *YES YOU CAN, BUT PROPANE GRILLS ONLY SO BE SAFE AND HAVE A GOODTIME.....
> *


WICH MEANS COOLERS ARE OK ALSO THEN RIGHT?  JUST WANNA MAKE SURE :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

bring on the bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rolandos1963

Can I still enter the show and pay at the door or is it to late BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c. Rolo vice prez


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Aug 26 2009, 11:56 PM~14894615
> *Can I still enter the show and pay at the door or is it to late BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c. Rolo vice prez
> *


YES YOU CAN REGISTER AT THE DOOR....


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL

what time is the move in time and the car show hours. where exactly is the gate entry.


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 26 2009, 10:00 PM~14893717
> *OR  WHAT[/???????
> SHOCKS'''CHAINS</span>
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 26 2009, 10:00 PM~14893717
> *OR  WHAT[/???????
> SHOCKS'''CHAINS</span>
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Aug 21 2009, 11:28 PM~14845692
> *THANX FOR THE INFO...I GUESS WERE GONNA HAVE TO CAMP OUT.....ANY ONE FROM SAN DIEGO GOING UP THERE ,,,,, :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



YYYAAAAPPPP......INDIVIDUALS C.C SAN DIEGO WILL BE MAKING THE TRIP UP THERE.


----------



## MEXICA

ILL BE TAKING SOME CHEVY CAR PARTS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 26 2009, 11:47 PM~14894561
> *bring on the bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: 

That sucks!!! I will be taking the wife this year. Not that I don't want to take her but I won't be able to take pics of the rent-a-whores :tears:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 27 2009, 10:27 AM~14897653
> *
> *


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2009, 09:35 AM~14874294
> *x2! :wave:
> *



Make sure you get permission to get in Volo, you might not be welcomed there either!!!! That shit is funny.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Aug 27 2009, 12:10 PM~14898765
> *Make sure you get permission to get in Volo, you might not be welcomed there either!!!! That shit is funny.
> *


VOLO IS MORE THAN WELCOMED......  AND WHAT SHIT SO FUNNY? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 27 2009, 02:43 PM~14900399
> *VOLO IS MORE THAN WELCOMED......  AND WHAT SHIT SO FUNNY? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



what up pauly, see u on sat. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso+Aug 27 2009, 11:10 AM~14898765-->
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you get permission to get in Volo, you might not be welcomed there either!!!! That shit is funny.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 27 2009, 01:43 PM~14900399
> *VOLO IS MORE THAN WELCOMED......
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## El Volo

I have friends asking how much it is to get in the show? (General admission tix)... Anybody know? :dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 27 2009, 11:12 AM~14898128
> *:roflmao:
> 
> That sucks!!! I will be taking the wife this year. Not that I don't want to take her but I won't be able to take pics of the rent-a-whores :tears:
> *


don't worry homie, I got u!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 27 2009, 04:09 PM~14901295
> *I have friends asking how much it is to get in the show?  (General admission tix)... Anybody know? :dunno:
> *


$45


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

http://ns.ocfair.com/ocf/Calendar/ViewEvent.asp?EventId=1245


----------



## The Kings Jester

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 27 2009, 05:09 PM~14901819
> *$45
> *


 see below
Aug 30, 2009 
11:00 AM - 05:00 PM 
Custom Classic Lowriders 

Location: 
Campground and Festival Field 



Event Description:
Sunday, 11 a.m.-5 p.m.

Admission: $20
Parking: General $5, Preferred $8.

About this event: Southern California's largest custom classic lowrider car show and concert.

For more information:
Lay Low Entertainment
[email protected]


All information subject to change without notice. 




Copyright 2008 32nd District Agricultural Association dba OC Fair & Event Center Jobs | Logos | Site Map | Contact Us | Privacy Policy


----------



## classic53

COOL CAN'T WAIT TILL SUNDAY


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 27 2009, 04:09 PM~14901295
> *I have friends asking how much it is to get in the show?  (General admission tix)... Anybody know? :dunno:
> *


$20.00 ADULTS, KIDS UNDER 8 YEARS OLD FREE...


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 27 2009, 10:08 PM~14905223
> *$20.00 ADULTS,  KIDS UNDER 8 YEARS OLD FREE...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

wtf is preferred parking? for lazy folk that wanna park next to the entrance?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

Any chance this model will be there??


----------



## 46 Fleetline

I hope this show has a good turn out. 
I went to the shows in Woodland and San Francisco and they both sucked !


----------



## lowrodder

Cant wait too bad ruthie wont be there this year


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 26 2009, 10:00 PM~14893717
> *OR  WHAT[/???????
> SHOCKS'''CHAINS</span>
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14905517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance this model will be there??
> *


:yes: Liz is supposed to be there! :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 27 2009, 11:37 PM~14906058
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 26 2009, 10:00 PM~14893717
> *OR  WHAT[/???????
> SHOCKS'''CHAINS</span>
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

someone get big al some answers before he blows a fuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hno:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 27 2009, 11:37 PM~14906061
> *:yes: Liz is supposed to be there! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowri64

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS GOING TO BE CASH PRIZES FOR THE EURO CATEGORIE???


----------



## Johnny562

*Make sure you fellas leave the kids at home (and the wife if possible)... This show can get X-Rated at times :biggrin: *


----------



## MEXICA

WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN


----------



## DIPN714

CALLERS;;;</span>
MAN NOBODY NO'S NOTHING;;;;;COOL LIKE THAT COOL LIKE THAT</span>


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 28 2009, 10:06 AM~14908393
> *Make sure you fellas leave the kids at home (and the wife if possible)... This show can get X-Rated at times  :biggrin:
> *


X1000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Aug 28 2009, 08:13 AM~14907862
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS GOING TO BE CASH PRIZES FOR THE EURO CATEGORIE???
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

ALMOST....TTT


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 28 2009, 08:46 AM~14908804
> *CALLERS;;;</span>
> MAN  NOBODY NO'S NOTHING;;;;;COOL  LIKE  THAT  COOL LIKE THAT</span>
> *


Is George from Dip'N coming to this show? :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 28 2009, 09:06 AM~14908393
> *Make sure you fellas leave the kids at home (and the wife if possible)... This show can get X-Rated at times  :biggrin:
> *


real talk. this gonna be my first streetlow show so it better be crackin! :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714

U MEAN GEORGE THE DORSI BOY


----------



## Johnny562

Has anybody said what the entry fees are (Non pre-reg)? I don't see them anywhere.


----------



## MEXICA

30 for bikes 40 for cars get there early


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 28 2009, 03:16 PM~14912851
> *30 for bikes 40 for cars get there early
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: For reals... Whats the price???


----------



## h82looooz

has anyone herd about the show being SOLD OUT no drive up entries day of the show


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Aug 28 2009, 02:20 PM~14912910
> *has anyone herd about the show being SOLD OUT  no drive up entries day of the show
> *


WTF???


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Aug 28 2009, 09:19 AM~14908538-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6:00 AM SHARP....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 02:12 PM~14912034
> *Has anybody said what the entry fees are (Non pre-reg)? I don't see them anywhere.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $40.00 NON PRE-REG..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-h82looooz_@Aug 28 2009, 03:20 PM~14912910
> *has anyone herd about the show being SOLD OUT  no drive up entries day of the show
> *


NO THE SHOW IS NOT SOLD OUT.. BUT GET THERE EARLY CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW THINGS MIGHT CHANGE...... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman

Good Luck with the Show Guys! I'm going to try to make it out.


----------



## Cadillacs

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillacs

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8

Is there a cash prize for best bomb??


----------



## DIPN714

SAME TRUCK SAME OWNER;;BIG AL


----------



## screwed up loco

I'm ready to see some nalgas!!!!!!!!!!








oh and some rides too! :tongue:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by 46 Fleetline_@Aug 27 2009, 10:35 PM~14905542
> *I hope this show has a good turn out.
> I went to the shows in Woodland and San Francisco and they both sucked !
> *



don't even trip...you're in good hands whenever you are in ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## 4_PLAY!

HOP RULES !!!!!!
WHAT ARE THEY :banghead:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 29 2009, 01:32 PM~14920426
> *HOP RULES !!!!!!
> WHAT ARE THEY :banghead:
> *


;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;</span>


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14920859
> *;;BIG  AL  SAID  IT;;;</span>
> *


HELLLOOOOOOOOOO SOMEBODY PLEASE WE WANT 2 GO :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

is there first thru third street to wild in bikes? 12"???????????


----------



## DIPN714

whats da freaken problem?? all we wana no is there;;;ur show it's not looking good


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 29 2009, 03:00 PM~14920859
> *;;BIG  AL  SAID  IT;;;</span>
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 29 2009, 01:32 PM~14920426
> *HOP RULES !!!!!!
> WHAT ARE THEY :banghead:
> *


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin: STREET FAME...we`ll b there.....


----------



## O*C 68

:biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

ILLUSTRIOUS LA ROLLING OUT AT 4:45AM. SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

IM ROLLIN LATE TO AVOID LONG LINES... SEE EVERYONE THERE...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Aug 27 2009, 07:12 PM~14903843
> *see below
> Aug 30, 2009
> 11:00 AM - 05:00 PM
> Custom Classic Lowriders
> 
> Location:
> Campground and Festival Field
> Event Description:
> Sunday, 11 a.m.-5 p.m.
> 
> Admission: $20
> Parking: General $5, Preferred $8.
> 
> About this event: Southern California's largest custom classic lowrider car show and concert.
> 
> For more information:
> Lay Low Entertainment
> [email protected]
> All information subject to change without notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright 2008 32nd District Agricultural Association dba OC Fair & Event Center  Jobs | Logos | Site Map | Contact Us | Privacy Policy
> *


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OC714Santanero

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 30 2009, 09:38 AM~14925989
> *:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> *


From my understanding every year this show gets weaker but the hops is suppose to be good just like bristol tonight


----------



## joe bristol

ttt for street low and all the oc riders good luck


----------



## 619sick duece

:cheesy: yea STREET FAME SD. Took da hop.....


----------



## nme1

wus up eddie money?


----------



## El Volo

General attendance a little low, but LOTS of nice rides and nice ladies...  Mack 10 and Fat Joe were there! :0  There were probably 500 cars there easy.

Good show StreetLow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165

There were NOT 500 cars there, let alone 500 people. The cars that were there were in fact NICE.

But, WTF? was up with the slow ass line for cars to get in? Lame

Show was weaker than the Raiders offense, LOL

But thanks for donating your money to the Dream Team


----------



## lil jo3l

any pics of the hop


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 30 2009, 05:02 PM~14928908
> *There were NOT 500 cars there, let alone 500 people. The cars that were there were in fact NICE.
> *


Yes there was... I got the official count. :uh:


----------



## 32165

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 30 2009, 06:25 PM~14929121
> *Yes there was... I got the official count.  :uh:
> *



okay


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 30 2009, 05:02 PM~14928908
> *There were NOT 500 cars there, let alone 500 people. The cars that were there were in fact NICE.
> 
> But, WTF? was up with the slow ass line for cars to get in? Lame
> 
> Show was weaker than the Raiders offense, LOL
> 
> But thanks for donating your money to the Dream Team
> *


weaker than the raiders offense? Damn it musta been really weak!


----------



## screwed up loco

nice lil show today. lil somethin to end the summer with and hold me till the supershow. see yall in vegas! :wave:

I'm in the parkin lot rite now tryin to sober up before I head back to LA. :nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67

any pics???


----------



## Eddie-Money

sup NME1


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;YEA BIG AL SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## Bart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 30 2009, 06:02 PM~14928908
> *donating your money to the Dream Team</span>
> *





haha :biggrin:


----------



## alexs70schwinn

post pics :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: jojo67, RIDES3

Wat's up andy...did you go to the show today???


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: a week show usually is the product of not enough riders willing to attend and participate. i heard the same thing bout frisco show. but i hear all the time the complaints that there arent enuff shows. and the tours are getting weeker and less. 


well if people arent attending the few shows that are thrown, then why would event coordinaters try to throw more shows  



just my .02 i thank anygroup that is out there trying to put on shows still


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 30 2009, 08:31 PM~14930432
> *;;;;;;;;;YEA  BIG    AL  SAID  IT ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


Not to be a dick but everytime you type we know u say it no need for da big ass font


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 30 2009, 09:47 PM~14930632
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: jojo67, RIDES3
> 
> Wat's up andy...did you go to the show today???
> *


Yeah I rolled about noon it was cool hop was cool didn't take any car in show getting ready for vegas I got a few pics post up later


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 30 2009, 08:56 PM~14930781
> *Yeah I rolled about noon it was cool hop was cool didn't take any car in show getting ready for vegas I got a few pics post up later
> *


Yeah...Vegas show should be badass!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

WAS A GOOD SHOW LOTS OF CARS THATS FOR SURE.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

IT WAS A GOOD LIL SHOW LOTS OF FINE ASS BITCHES TAKING PICS .... :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg

it was a cool show hot as hell but their was some nice cars dena 4 life was in the building


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 30 2009, 07:02 PM~14928908
> *There were NOT 500 cars there, let alone 500 people. The cars that were there were in fact NICE.
> 
> But, WTF? was up with the slow ass line for cars to get in? Lame
> 
> Show was weaker than the Raiders offense, LOL
> 
> But thanks for donating your money to the Dream Team
> *


 :0


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 30 2009, 10:27 PM~14931214
> *IT WAS A GOOD LIL SHOW LOTS OF FINE ASS BITCHES TAKING PICS .... :biggrin:
> *



PICS PLEASE! :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## andyodukes66

any pics? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 30 2009, 08:09 PM~14930951
> *WAS A GOOD SHOW LOTS OF CARS THATS FOR SURE.
> *


wat up supreme, you were there??


----------



## El Volo

Look at all those cameras... it's like the paparazzi! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

Check out Francisco (FoolishinVegas) directing this babe on the poses for the cameras... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14932317
> *Look at all those cameras... it's like the paparazzi!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: wat up Volo


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 30 2009, 10:21 PM~14932353
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: wat up Volo
> *


It's like they've never seen a woman before! :biggrin: Well, I guess I can be the same way! :ugh: 

What's up BigMike! :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 31 2009, 12:16 AM~14932326
> *Check out Francisco (FoolishinVegas) directing this babe on the poses for the cameras... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: GOTTA LUV THEM STRIPPERS I MEAN MODELS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 31 2009, 12:28 AM~14932412
> *It's like they've never seen a woman before!  :biggrin:  Well, I guess I can be the same way!  :ugh:
> 
> What's up BigMike! :wave:
> *



ME 2 EL VOLO! PERVERT TTT! :uh: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

The line for cars to get in the show went on till past noon even though the show was supposed to start at 11am. Spectators were waiting in the hot sun for over an hour and had to wait till every last car was in. :angry: 

I can't blame the Street Low Magazine staff. They were trying to get as much money as possible perhaps to recoup money they lost at other shows. The show was about half traditional lowriders and the rest were donks, suv and trucks on 24's with lambo doors. :uh: 

Overall, there were enough bombs and traditional lows to keep me happy for awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Aug 31 2009, 01:20 AM~14932752
> *The line for cars to get in the show went on till past noon even though the show was supposed to start at 11am. Spectators were waiting in the hot sun for over an hour and had to wait till every last car was in. :angry:
> 
> I can't blame the Street Low Magazine staff. They were trying to get as much money as possible perhaps to recoup money they lost at other shows. The show was about half traditional lowriders and the rest were donks, suv and trucks on 24's with lambo doors.  :uh:
> 
> Overall, there were enough bombs and traditional lows to keep me happy for awhile. :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :dunno: :nicoderm: AH WELL. MORE STRIPPERS PLEASE! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco

I was wonderin why when I pulled up around 12:15 they hadn't let any spectators in yet. I was like oh well. parked, left the engine on with the ac on blast, and downed a 6 pack :nicoderm:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 30 2009, 10:06 PM~14932273
> *wat up supreme, you were there??
> *



yeah i was sitting behind cherry 64. i dont have your number saved in my phone or i would have called you.


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Aug 31 2009, 12:20 AM~14932752
> *The line for cars to get in the show went on till past noon even though the show was supposed to start at 11am. Spectators were waiting in the hot sun for over an hour and had to wait till every last car was in. :angry:
> 
> I can't blame the Street Low Magazine staff. They were trying to get as much money as possible perhaps to recoup money they lost at other shows. The show was about half traditional lowriders and the rest were donks, suv and trucks on 24's with lambo doors.  :uh:
> 
> Overall, there were enough bombs and traditional lows to keep me happy for awhile. :biggrin:
> *


Streetlow is known for long ass lines three years ago i went to the costa mesa i didn't went in till about 2:45pm :angry: since then i said no more till this day, i heard that show is getting weaker every year because of that some of my homies got mad that year and a lot won't roll again to this show


----------



## hot wheels

DA FAMILY HAD A BLAST!!! NOT AS MANY FEMALES AS BEFORE BUT STILL WAS A FIRME DAY HANGING OUT WIT FAMILY AND ENJOYING DA SCENE!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562

*We had a great time. Definitely not as many chicks as before and most of the ones that were out taking pics were not even worth taking pics of but nevertheless, the show was great. Unfortunately it was getting late and I did not stay to see the bikini contest (Hopefully the pics and/or vids of that event will be posted). Mack10 put it down and had to be the highlight of the day.

I didn't see any tiities flying around as I have in the past, so if you guys have those xxx pics, post 'em up or provide the link :biggrin: *


----------



## Steve9663

*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB & BIKE CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK STREETLOW MAGAZINE FOR THE GOOD TURN OUT. ALL OF OUR WIFEY'S, KIDS AND FRIENDS HAD A BLAST,,, WE GOT THERE EARLY AND GOT IN AS PLANNED. WE WERE IN AND READY BY 8AM. AND THE BBQ WAS FIRED UP @ 9AM, RUDY THANKS FOR THE EARLY MORNING BBQ.. MAN IS WAS A HOT ONE ALL DAY.

THEIR WAS PLENTY OF LADIES TO GO AROUND AND POSE FOR ALL OF THE BAD ASS RIDES AND FOR THE SPECTATORS TO SNAP THOSE PICTURES,,,,, :biggrin: 

SO. CAL :biggrin: 
NOR. CAL :biggrin: 
WAS THIER TO SUPPORT A GOOD SHOW

THANKS AGAIN,...*


----------



## djrascal

All this talk and still no pics?


----------



## Carl3Surf

Yah where are them pictures?

We'd like to see.


Thanks homies


----------



## Johnny562

I will post a few pics this afternoon. Anybody else???


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 30 2009, 11:25 PM~14932387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 31 2009, 10:03 AM~14934911
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :yes: Ms. Heavenly... My fav of all time :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

Badd Ass Show... gona post pics of the bikini contest as soon as they finish uploading


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 10:55 AM~14935401
> *Badd Ass Show... gona post pics of the bikini contest as soon as they finish uploading
> *


We'll be waiting!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 10:55 AM~14935401
> *Badd Ass Show... gona post pics of the bikini contest as soon as they finish uploading
> *


 :0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 30 2009, 10:16 PM~14932326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This chick was bad ass!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 10:11 AM~14935599
> *:0
> *


got some good pics :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Aug 30 2009, 11:14 PM~14932317-->
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all those cameras... it's like the paparazzi!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Volo... Any more of this one???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 30 2009, 11:16 PM~14932326
> *Check out Francisco (FoolishinVegas) directing this babe on the poses for the cameras... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good shots.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Aug 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14932412
> *It's like they've never seen a woman before!  :biggrin:  Well, I guess I can be the same way!  :ugh:
> 
> What's up BigMike! :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: That's what my wife was saying.

There were some fucked up ones too that dudes were drooling over :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G

G]


----------



## Stilo-G

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JROCK

:uh: NOW THAT'S GHETTO BOOTY. :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Stilo-G

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 12:08 PM~14936173
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :burn:


----------



## Tijuanero

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Stilo-G

That was the last of my pics hope everbody enjoys them :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

TTT 4 THE STRIPPERS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al

I thought it was a car show????? :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 31 2009, 01:23 PM~14936362
> *I thought it was a car show????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 31 2009, 12:23 PM~14936362
> *I thought it was a car show????? :biggrin:
> *


That's what makes a car show GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 31 2009, 12:21 PM~14936342
> *TTT 4 THE STRIPPERS!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


x2

I love Rent-A-Hoes


----------



## sloejoe87

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 12:20 PM~14936319
> *That was the last of my pics hope everbody enjoys them :biggrin:
> *


We did enjoy and thanks.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Aug 31 2009, 11:32 AM~14936474
> *We did enjoy and thanks.
> *


----------



## chevy54er

DAM!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

:wave: 
15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Stilo-G, debo67ss, h82looooz, SOME1RO65, chevy54er, 72 kutty, Rod Stewart, lowrodder, RIDES3, OUT ON BAIL 63', sloejoe87, Johnny562, O*C 68


----------



## DIPN714

big AL and KOOLAID


----------



## SICK SHOTS




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## chingon68mex

:uh: :uh: dang!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Aug 31 2009, 12:52 PM~14936726
> *:uh:  :uh:  dang!
> *


LOL HERE U GO BIG DOGG !!!


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 31 2009, 12:50 PM~14936705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


0,0,0,0


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Aug 31 2009, 12:59 PM~14936818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?!? Is that Herpes on her ass :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 31 2009, 12:01 PM~14936830
> *WTF?!? Is that Herpes on her ass  :dunno:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## cybercholo

Good Work Stilo G!


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Aug 31 2009, 12:54 PM~14937368
> *Good Work Stilo G!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 31 2009, 02:01 PM~14936830
> *WTF?!? Is that Herpes on her ass  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BIGMIKE

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BIGMIKE, 82gbody rider, KIPPY, raidersal, *COPS_ON_PAYROLL*, arizonasupershow, victorp_acs


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 31 2009, 11:50 AM~14936705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN, MAN, MAN, OH BOY! :barf:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Aug 31 2009, 01:09 PM~14937535
> *MAN, MAN, MAN, OH BOY! :barf:
> *


like the ones on Harbor Blvd. :ugh:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2009, 01:09 PM~14937533
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BIGMIKE, 82gbody rider, KIPPY, raidersal, COPS_ON_PAYROLL, arizonasupershow, victorp_acs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

:cheesy:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2009, 01:12 PM~14937567
> *like the ones on Harbor Blvd. :ugh:
> *


FUCK THAT! THESES LOOK LIKE THE 1'S FROM 4TH STREET! :burn: :uh:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Aug 31 2009, 01:14 PM~14937597
> *FUCK THAT! THESES LOOK LIKE THE 1'S FROM 4TH STREET! :burn:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny562

*What was up with that rapper that made that song for Trucha Car Club... He kept pronouncing it "Trusssha" :uh: I was like WTF?!? Theres no "sh" in Trucha :loco: *


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2009, 02:14 PM~14937594
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Big Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL+Aug 31 2009, 01:13 PM~14937581-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Johnny562_@Aug 31 2009, 01:19 PM~14937641
> *Nice shot Big Mike  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2009, 06:25 AM~14932387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm mike that camera u got looks hella professional than alot of others i seen.

great pics mike


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2009, 03:19 PM~14937643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always doing a good job bike mike


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 31 2009, 02:01 PM~14936830
> *WTF?!? Is that Herpes on her ass  :dunno:
> *


lol thats what i said wtf -------next------------ wow and she was all happy :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 31 2009, 12:50 PM~14936705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Aug 31 2009, 01:20 PM~14937658-->
> 
> 
> 
> damm mike that camera u got looks hella professional than alot of others i seen.
> 
> great pics mike
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie, i work with what i got :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-joe bristol_@Aug 31 2009, 01:21 PM~14937670
> *always doing a good job big mike
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

:0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:57 PM~14937398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 31 2009, 11:50 AM~14936705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Aug 31 2009, 03:28 PM~14938488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Carl3Surf

Great pictures Mike !!!
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.


..
.


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Aug 31 2009, 03:53 PM~14938759
> *Great pictures Mike !!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> ..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



StreetLow Costa Mesa pics only please... These hoes weren't at this show... Keep 'em outta here...WAIT.... No, they can stay :biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lowrodder

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 05:12 PM~14939004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rubin


----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lowrodder

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















:0


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14936705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:burn: hijas de su changa madre!


----------



## lowrodder

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by lowrodder+Aug 31 2009, 04:11 PM~14938986-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Man, she lost a lot of weight since a year ago.
> 
> So I'm assuming Ms. Heavenly took first place again???
> *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 04:12 PM~14939004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
This Bitch is bad too. She came in with Heavenly. I wonder if they are ******?(Imagine what a Sat. night at their house would be like :0 :0 :0 )*


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 31 2009, 12:23 PM~14936362
> *I thought it was a car show????? :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:




WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 31 2009, 03:22 PM~14939128
> *
> Man, she lost a lot of weight since a year ago.
> 
> So I'm assuming Ms. Heavenly took first place again???
> 
> 
> This Bitch is bad too. She came in with Heavenly. I wonder if they are ******?(Imagine what a Sat. night at their house would be like :0  :0  :0 )
> *


You would be correct Heavenly was the winner since the start of the contest.


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 31 2009, 04:25 PM~14939171
> *:rofl:
> WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


x2 Jesus Christ himself would have loved it too :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 04:25 PM~14939174
> *You would be correct Heavenly was the winner since the start of the contest.
> *



:thumbsup: 

She did lose a lot of weight though and her face got kinda fucked up too. I wonder if she's been hitting that cocaina


----------



## CHELADAS75

for just 10 cents a day, you can keep these hungry nigerians from starving. 


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 31 2009, 12:50 PM~14936705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow im suprised none of these burnt kidneys had flies in the face..


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Johnny562+Aug 31 2009, 03:22 PM~14939128-->
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This Bitch is bad too. She came in with Heavenly. I wonder if they are ******?(Imagine what a Sat. night at their house would be like :0  :0  :0 )*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 03:30 PM~14939233
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> She did lose a lot of weight though and her face got kinda fucked up too. I wonder if she's been hitting that cocaina
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHELADAS75_@Aug 31 2009, 04:47 PM~14940046
> *for just 10 cents a day, you can keep these hungry nigerians from starving.
> wow im suprised none of these burnt kidneys had flies in the face..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Aug 31 2009, 02:53 PM~14938759
> *Great pictures Mike !!!
> *


thanks


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Any video?


----------



## Tijuanero

hay guey , muchas viejas :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 31 2009, 03:30 PM~14939233
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> She did lose a lot of weight though and her face got kinda fucked up too. I wonder if she's been hitting that cocaina
> *


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2009, 05:19 PM~14940495
> *year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Aug 31 2009, 05:27 PM~14940603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lowrr




----------



## lowrr




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Aug 31 2009, 05:33 PM~14940698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass pics ruben!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## ElChingon

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Aug 31 2009, 06:33 PM~14940698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THE ONE ON WHITE,,IS THAT A DUDE?? :uh:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Aug 31 2009, 06:24 PM~14940571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Johnny562

*Mack 10 :thumbsup: **I have a video but it came out shitty  *


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2009, 06:19 PM~14940495
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Her face looked all jacked up this year, right???


----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder

Oh yeah and there were some cars there too


----------



## lowrodder




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here's some pics of our lineup


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 06:16 PM~14939063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I MOVING WEST... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Oooh There WAS Cars there!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

*I hate to interrupt the T&A but does anyone have the list of winners?*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## G2G_Al

Wow there was some TRAFFIC in Costa Mesa this weekend...

Looks good my brothers!!!


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Aug 31 2009, 09:56 AM~14934258
> *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB & BIKE CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK STREETLOW MAGAZINE FOR THE GOOD TURN OUT. ALL OF OUR WIFEY'S, KIDS AND FRIENDS HAD A BLAST,,, WE GOT THERE EARLY AND GOT IN AS PLANNED. WE WERE IN AND READY BY 8AM. AND THE BBQ WAS FIRED UP @ 9AM, RUDY THANKS FOR THE EARLY MORNING BBQ.. MAN IS WAS A HOT ONE ALL DAY.
> 
> THEIR WAS PLENTY OF LADIES TO GO AROUND AND POSE FOR ALL OF THE BAD ASS RIDES AND FOR THE SPECTATORS TO SNAP THOSE PICTURES,,,,, :biggrin:
> 
> SO. CAL  :biggrin:
> NOR. CAL  :biggrin:
> WAS THIER TO SUPPORT A GOOD SHOW
> 
> THANKS AGAIN,...
> *


TO ALL THE 'TRAFFIC' MEMBERS...GRACIAS FOR THE CARNE ASADA AND BEER !! WE HAD A GOOD TIME UP THERE !!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 31 2009, 08:37 PM~14942475
> *TO ALL THE 'TRAFFIC' MEMBERS...GRACIAS FOR THE CARNE ASADA AND BEER !! WE HAD A GOOD TIME UP THERE !!!!
> *


YOU'RE WELCOME WE ARE ALL BROTHERS OUT HERE. YOU GUYS ALWAYS HAVE A HOME OUT HERE.   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Aug 31 2009, 07:00 PM~14941936-->
> 
> 
> 
> here's some pics of our lineup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 31 2009, 07:28 PM~14942360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TRAFFIC 58 NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!! *
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 31 2009, 08:44 PM~14942590
> *TRAFFIC 58 NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS YOUR GUY'S LINE UP LOOKED REAL GOOD TOO. IT WAS GOOD KICKIN' IT WITH YOU GUYS YESTERDAY.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14942360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

It was a fun show... good to see everyone.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MIKE THIS IS A LITTLE BAD MO FO


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14942360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## alexs70schwinn




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 31 2009, 08:09 PM~14942875
> *MIKE THIS IS A LITTLE BAD MO FO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YES IT WAS DIGGIN' THE TRAILER. ARE THEY IN PRODUCTION? I WANT ONE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 31 2009, 08:31 PM~14942391
> *Wow there was some TRAFFIC in Costa Mesa this weekend...
> 
> Looks good my brothers!!!
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: THANKS AL I WAS PLANNIN ON HITTING YOUR CRUISE ON THE WAY BACK, BUT WE DIDN'T GET OUT OF THE SHOW TILL 9 P.M. :uh: COUNT ME IN FOR THE NEXT 1


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 31 2009, 09:09 PM~14942875
> *MIKE THIS IS A LITTLE BAD MO FO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YEAH IT IS!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 31 2009, 10:37 PM~14944035
> *  :biggrin: THANKS AL I WAS PLANNIN ON HITTING YOUR CRUISE ON THE WAY BACK, BUT WE DIDN'T GET OUT OF THE SHOW TILL 9 P.M. :uh: COUNT ME IN FOR THE NEXT 1
> *


Thanks Memo, I know that was a big show for you guys so no bad feelings here!! I know I can count on Traffic for support!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 31 2009, 10:40 PM~14944076
> *Thanks Memo, I know that was a big show for you guys so no bad feelings here!!  I know I can count on Traffic for support!!!
> *


  YOU SURE CAN ALEX


----------



## cook1970

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 31 2009, 12:50 PM~14936705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## OG-GM's

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 31 2009, 11:53 AM~14936011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm da nudesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hell razer

THANKS TO STREETLOW MAGAZINE TRAFFIC HAD A BLAST!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

JUST A FEW MORE PICS !!!!!!!


----------



## 49Merc

looked like a good turnout thanks for sharing the pixs


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## FiveNine619

any pics of the 64 from sd?


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## FiveNine619

uffin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

_good pics lowrr n big mike _ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

ONE OF THE BAD ASS SHOWS SO CAL HAS TO TO OFFER :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 04:14 PM~14939039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seriously? She's in the bikini contest? What is she, like 4 months pregnant. :uh:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 31 2009, 12:16 AM~14932326
> *Check out Francisco (FoolishinVegas) directing this babe on the poses for the cameras... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.. LMFAO we definetly like to have fun!!!
. . . It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 1 2009, 07:02 AM~14946153
> *.. LMFAO we definetly like to have fun!!!
> . . . It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

BIG MIKE POST DA ELCO ON DA BUMBER


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:09 PM~14944796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good looking out big mike


----------



## MEXICA

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 08:48 PM~14941772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Sep 1 2009, 07:32 AM~14946408-->
> 
> 
> 
> BIG  MIKE POST DA ELCO ON DA BUMBER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-O*C 68_@Sep 1 2009, 08:05 AM~14946686
> *good looking out big mike
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIG GIZMOE

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 1 2009, 12:38 PM~14948573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A TIGHT ASS FLIC HOMEBOY GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!


----------



## Groupe84

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 04:12 PM~14939004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE THE ONE THAT SHOULD HAVE WON. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Sep 1 2009, 01:25 PM~14948962
> *SHE THE ONE THAT SHOULD HAVE WON. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Sep 1 2009, 12:25 PM~14948962
> *SHE THE ONE THAT SHOULD HAVE WON. :biggrin:
> *


Celina :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 31 2009, 04:22 PM~14939128
> *
> Man, she lost a lot of weight since a year ago.
> 
> So I'm assuming Ms. Heavenly took first place again???
> 
> 
> This Bitch is bad too. She came in with Heavenly. I wonder if they are ******?(Imagine what a Sat. night at their house would be like :0  :0  :0 )
> *


They were together thats why she didn't want to enter the bikini contest. 3rd time in a row for Ms. Heavenly :biggrin: She was lot a bunch of weight from the first time she won to now.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

.. That's what I was askingthe both of them as I was spraying them down, they said they were just really good friends! :biggrin:  

.. Mr. Volo, I think I got a new favorite! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 1 2009, 12:43 PM~14949115
> * .. Mr. Volo, I think I got a new favorite!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, you were spraying her down like pro!   

Good job :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Sep 1 2009, 12:25 PM~14948962
> *SHE THE ONE THAT SHOULD HAVE WON. :biggrin:
> *


X2 but i think the reason she didint win is cause she spent most of her time on the floor and only those at the front could see her.


----------



## R.O. ELCO

:thumbsup: NICE PICS GUYS!


----------



## sassoaz

Car show security needs to start screening some of these so called models.


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by sassoaz_@Sep 1 2009, 03:51 PM~14950424
> *Car show security needs to start screening some of these so called models.
> *


*
99% of these girls aren't models (But they want to be). Somehow they hear about the show and just show up showing their baby fat, cellulite, and no ass :thumbsdown: :nosad: 

*


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Sep 1 2009, 02:46 PM~14949832
> *X2 but i think the reason she didint win is cause she spent most of her time on the floor and only those at the front could see her.
> *


yea that bitch was dumb. couldn't see shit. and why do the assholes in the very front feel the need to lift their big ass cameras in the air? aint nobody in front of em :uh: u blockin everyones view!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Klique had a good time :biggrin: .


----------



## R0L0

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: gordo56, 1962lolo, [email protected], Aztecbike, OG-GM's!, Cadillacs

hey homie clear out your pm box I can send you any pm's....


----------



## Alizee

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14932317
> *Look at all those cameras... it's like the paparazzi!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











I was thinkking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

big d was in da house


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 1 2009, 05:55 PM~14952627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a bad ass picture my car makes that hina look good lol :biggrin: 
THANKS BIGMIKE :thumbsup: YOU TAKE SOME BAD ASS PICS HOMIE


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 1 2009, 12:20 AM~14944848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS GOT 1ST RIGHT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## lashauntew

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 31 2009, 01:00 PM~14936820
> *0,0,0,0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol you guys are mean lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMINIG OUT TO THE SHOW AND HAVING A GOODTIME WITH US, AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT......PAULY


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 1 2009, 11:22 PM~14955573
> *ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMINIG OUT TO THE SHOW AND HAVING A GOODTIME WITH US, AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT......PAULY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 1 2009, 10:22 PM~14955573
> *ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMINIG OUT TO THE SHOW AND HAVING A GOODTIME WITH US, AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT......PAULY
> *


It was a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## laid back in a lac

was up lazano :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 1 2009, 01:20 AM~14944848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THAT'S A BIG M THING.......4 DA HATERS....


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Sep 1 2009, 08:28 PM~14953830
> *THIS GOT 1ST RIGHT
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


yes sirrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 619sick duece

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Sep 1 2009, 11:45 PM~14955769
> *was up lazano  :biggrin:
> *


  wuz up tony...we ready...


----------



## laid back in a lac

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## laid back in a lac

i bet hes not coming


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 1 2009, 09:22 PM~14955573
> *ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMINIG OUT TO THE SHOW AND HAVING A GOODTIME WITH US, AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT......PAULY
> *


  great show


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 1 2009, 05:01 PM~14950528
> *
> 99% of these girls aren't models (But they want to be). Somehow they hear about the show and just show up showing their baby fat, cellulite, and no ass :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> 
> 
> *


ON CALL PAY ROLL STRIPPERS NEED LUV 2. :nicoderm:


----------



## chewie




----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 2 2009, 12:35 AM~14956368
> *ON CALL PAY ROLL STRIPPERS NEED LUV 2. :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: On call... :rofl:


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Sep 1 2009, 01:34 AM~14944893
> *good pics lowrr n big mike  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 1 2009, 11:22 PM~14955573
> *ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMINIG OUT TO THE SHOW AND HAVING A GOODTIME WITH US, AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT......PAULY
> *


..Always good to see you Uce, even if its just for a quick minute!


----------



## 2memo

OUR STYLE CC had a great time


----------



## Alizee

Another OC Show comin up :biggrin: 
Oh and BTW..Herncia CC Had a great time at the show, thnx Streetlow for putin OC on your Tour







:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## h82looooz

:biggrin:


----------



## h82looooz

thanks to streetlow from Illustrious car club , L A came out and met up with the O C chapter and we had a firme day . lookin forward to next years show . wed alsow like to invite you all to awer END OF SUMMER CLASSIC ON SEPT 12 lookin forward to seeing all of you there l8


----------



## h82looooz




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

> :0 :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

I KNOW ITS KINDA LATE BUT HERES SOME OF MINE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

This show had its ups and downs but lets try to keep it positive


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2009, 11:13 PM~14993715
> *I KNOW ITS KINDA LATE BUT HERES SOME OF MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS CHICK NEEDS TO GET ON THE TREADMILL :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2009, 11:13 PM~14993715
> *I KNOW ITS KINDA LATE BUT HERES SOME OF MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I'LL DOO HER!!! LOL!!


----------



## OG 61

Thanks for all the snap shots


----------



## Hustler on the go

pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

:0


----------

